# Golden River Sports Swap and Sale Apr 15-17, 2011 - Partial Swap List Included



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

P.S. If you know what you want to bring to sell, please feel free to post it here by replying......


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Arrivals so far for Swap include:

-2009 Burn Orange / Black (used 10 times only) $700.00
-2 Dagger 2009 Mamba 8.5's $600.00
-2009 Jackson Super Hero $600.00 
-Never Been Used Jackson Creek Boat $900.00
-Wavesport EZ Blue $300.00
-Dagger Agent 6.0 Lime Green $525.00
-Fluid Nemesis Large $300.00
-2009 Jackson Super Hero Red - $500.00


More to come! Swap starts this Friday. 

Any new boat purchase gets a $100 in-store credit.

TONS of 2010 Inventory on sale (best prices of the year) and GRS is PACKED to the rafters with new 2011 Gear! PACKED! Everything is on sale!


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

-2011 Jackson Villian Elite Lime Green Never Been Used $900.00
-2010 Jackson Star Elite Purple Used 3 Times $800.00


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

-Wavesport EZ (Orange) $275


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

-Perception Pirouette S $75.00
-Jackson Superstar 2007 Yellow $425
-New Wave Projet Fiberglass Squirt Boat $125.00
-Blisstick Flip Stick Blue $250.00
-Wave Sport Project 52 (2009?) Red $300
-Wave Sport Habitat 74 Lime (2009?)
-Prijon Embudo Red $200.00
-Dagger Kingpin 6.1 Red $300.00

Helmets, rashguards, skirts, PFD's, dry-tops, floatbags, gloves, shorts, hip pads....


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Dagger Kingpin 6.3 Lime Green $400
Wavesport Ave 5.1 Granite Green $350
Dagger Redline Green/Blue $325


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

(Wavesport Ace - not Ave as listed above)

Pyranha Burn Medium Red 2008 $650.00


----------

